# CF Toast Across America 05



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Although this is Colorado, there's probably a location near you.

Participating Retailers


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like fun. Too bad no Barlow's around here.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Looks like fun. Too bad no Barlow's around here.


Lot's of Floridiana retailers participating tho.

Edit: DOH!!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Looks like fun. Too bad no Barlow's around here.


ha ha! Funny Pun...

DORK!!!









just kidding... but not really...


----------



## kayakinboy (Sep 8, 2005)

Unrealeased!?! Same size as last years! lol  

it's charity, I know, I'm kidding, I have my ticket.


----------

